
Show HN: Stocks ordered by maximum profit for 2019 - neonmate
https://github.com/neonmate/stock_analyzer/blob/c25a45bb2f80fa5af0aaa7028c532bebfb9c7564/analysis/2019.md#maximum-profit-from-2019-01-01-to-2019-12-31
======
thisisastopsign
There was a post here recently that if you bought pretty much any stock last
year, you wouldd profit, so I'm not sure what this is? Is this just if you
bought one share on 1st Jan and sold on 31st Dec?

~~~
neonmate
> There was a post here recently that if you bought pretty much any stock last
> year, you wouldd profit, so I'm not sure what this is? It was hard to figure
> out the real numbers of profit you can have with a single trade and multiple
> trades on one stock within a year. So many reports say "AMD was the best
> stock of the year 2019", but when you look at the report it looks like they
> used a different metric (maybe percentage). So it is just a try to give
> people a better overview about the numbers.

> Is this just if you bought one share on 1st Jan and sold on 31st Dec? The
> anchor link shows the maximum profit, meaning you can buy and sell as many
> times as possible between 1st Jan and 31st Dec. In the section above you
> find the analysis for the metric as you said.

------
ozofsound
Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what are the units? It doesn't seem to
be percentage, or total dollar increase. What are we looking at here?

~~~
neonmate
It is USD. It might look to high, as the link has the anchor in the maximum
profit, meaning you can buy and sell as many times as possible for the given
duration.
[https://github.com/neonmate/stock_analyzer/blob/c25a45bb2f80...](https://github.com/neonmate/stock_analyzer/blob/c25a45bb2f80fa5af0aaa7028c532bebfb9c7564/analysis/2019.md#single-
trade-profit-from-2019-01-01-to-2019-12-31) will show you the numbers of the
profit with a single trade (01/01-31/12).

